# 2012 buck



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Awesome deer Blake, congrats!


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

congrats nice buck...:thumbs_up


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats!! Nice pic !!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice buck congrats


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats! Awesome buck!!!


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Congratulations Nice buck Blake!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats on an awesome deer!


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats in a awesome buck!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice Buck Blake.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice Buck. Congrats!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

You're more than just a pretty 3D face Blake, congratulations on a fine harvest.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice buck wish I had your skill


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Did your buddy Dave get a big one yet


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice deer Blake. Looks like all those years of shooting 3D have paid off.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats.

ALot of big deer meet there maker in the final few days. Just have to brave the cold an be on stand will be in a stand tomorrow morning tring to fill a tag.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Very nice deer Blake.
Was it a "line cutter"?


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice Buck ,Blake can i hunt with you ,can i ,can i, can i  congrates !!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well done biguns are out now lol lol


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done Blake.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice deer Blake congrats. Manage to get 2 small bucks in the rifle hunt but just not the same as with the bow.


----------



## Woof man (Nov 29, 2009)

Beauty buck Blake, congrats.
Bill


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Guess you did brave the weather Blake.

Nice buck. Congratulations.

Bob


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I did brave the weather! It was 40 kph winds and freezing rain, but I knew they would be out early to eat with a storm front coming. I had moved my stand a week earlier to mess up the deer and did not hunt it untill I got an east wind. So Thursday evening had everything I was looking for and slipped out of work early. I got to the stand later then I would have liked and literally had just knocked an arrow and put on my face mask when I looked up and seen what looked like rack in the trees. I did not even have time to lift my binos when he stepped out at 4:30 and shocked me all to hell when he came out before the doe's. he was walking strait to me and was very spooky the whole time due to the high winds. He stopped at 30 yards and started to eat but he would not turn broadside. I waited about five minutes and he finally got quartering towards but did not seem like he was going to get broadside before spooking out due to the noise of crashing trees. I decided to drive one between neck and shoulder to get both lungs, all sounded good but I had over estimated the yardage a bit or he dropped on the shot I am not completely sure but the arrow went in next to his spine above his lungs. I was concerned with the high shot because of the rain and knowing I would not have a good blood trail. I waited untill 5:15 and got out of the stand to look for the arrow or first blood, I could not find the arrow or any good blood due to the rain so I eased into the woods where I last seen him and followed a trail of over turned leaves. It took me a bit but I found him piled up 75 yards away from the shot area. Thanks to the large rage broad heads I had caught the artery that runs under the spine and bled him out very fast, the arrow wast lodged in his hip. I knew as I approached he was not getting smaller that he was a decent buck and the one I was trying to get for the last month, I have tonnes of trail cam photos of this guy the week leading up to the kill. You got to love it when opportunity meets preparation


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats. Beauty buck taken with the D350. Nice.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Buck. Congrats.


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, congrats


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice buck and congradulations...!


----------



## pseboy00 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice buck !!!


----------



## moosecanada.com (Jan 28, 2013)

Cngrads, thats a great buck.


----------

